# Square U Bolts



## whistler (Sep 1, 2011)

I decided to do some work and upgrade my trailer. I didn't think about posting my project on the forum until I had already torn it apart and started to work putting it back together..... Sorry! Several of my square U bolts were pitted, frozen, and severely damaged. I decided they needed to be replaced. I went to every hardware, RV, and farm supply store in my area and wasn't able to find the sizes I needed. I have no boat dealers within 1-1/2 hours of me so I was trying to avoid that if possible and that was no guarantee anyway. I was finally led to a truck suspension shop about 1/2 hour down the road. I got every square U-bolt I needed custom made while I waited with high grade steel, really thick washers and what they called "High Nuts" on each U bolt. The high nuts are used so you can use more torque and not damage the threads on the nuts or the U Bolts. I don't need that capability but just shows the quality. I actually had them made with a size larger diameter rod. They charged me 5.00 per. U Bolt. That was about a 1.00 higher than the smaller ones on the pegboard at the hardware store I'm sure the larger size would be more than the 5.00. I'm sure these are a lot better quality. (they are not chrome plated or galvenized) Not saying I needed the extra strength but just letting everyone know that this custom option might be available to you and it's not unreasonable.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was in need of square u-bolts also but I had the advantage of having the right tools & made them myself.

The price you paid sounds very reasonable. =D>


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 1, 2011)

Ebay was where I found some. Three different times actually because my dum $#@ didn't read the description good enough and threads weren't long enough on one and another one was a little too wide which probably would have worked but I didn't like.


----------



## whistler (Sep 1, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> I was in need of square u-bolts also but I had the advantage of having the right tools & made them myself.
> 
> The price you paid sounds very reasonable. =D>



Talked with a friend who also offered to help me make some. I thought that was going to be my only option too! Threaded Rod that I have access to in my area is very soft and I had some concern about using it. I know it comes in several grades but again remember I live in a rural area and finding the better stuff means driving for a distance into a larger city that I know little about. :?


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just took a piece of scrap 1/4" thick flat stock, drilled 5 holes in it (one for spring bolt clearance), placed it under the spring and did away with the U-bolts entirely by using 4 standard grade 8 bolts


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 30, 2011)

Champion Trailer (online....in Louisianna) has a very good selection of galvanized U bolts....and many other trailer parts. I been using them for several years and they always seem to have what I need.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 30, 2011)

There's a company in Florida called "Expediter" 

https://www.expediter.com


They carry EVERYTHING for trailers, including any size or type of U-bolt you need to do a project. They also sell U-bolt kits, each kit is complete with 2 U bolts, the axle tie plate, and nylock nuts.

Since I'm in the welding business, I am ALWAYS working on boat trailers. Expediter's prices are reasonable enough that I can actually make a little bit of profit, unlike trying to buy the parts locally at retail prices.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice job. 

Yea, the square U-Bolts are tough to find, even though they are factory originals. Had a heck of a time finding them for my sons Dodge Ram when we replaced the rear axle. Had to go to the stealer for new ones.


----------



## chrispy186 (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently got some square U bolts for my trailer at Tractor Supply Co. $7.99 for a pair including nuts. You can also check out boltdepot.com, you can get them in bulk for a decent price.


----------

